
Retrospective: Writing an O'Reilly Book - EzGraphs
http://www.r-chart.com/2014/05/retrospective-writing-oreilly-book.html
======
EzGraphs
Also see [https://www.igvita.com/2013/09/29/retrospective-high-
perform...](https://www.igvita.com/2013/09/29/retrospective-high-performance-
browser-networking/) for a more disciplined approach to amassing data related
to writing a book.

